# Outlook Crashes Event ID 1000



## 22moondune (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been noticing this problem for some time now, but I recently pinpointed what is affecting it. When a user is using MS Outlook, it will crash periodically and then restart. This only happens when the user has double-clicked on an email message and started clicking the next arrow in the box. Once I learned this, I tried it myself and sure enough, Outlook crashed and restarted. I checked the Event logs and this is what error was displayed:

Date: 8/27/2008 Source: Microsoft Office 11
Time: 12:55:55 PM Catagory: None
Type: Error Event ID: 1000

Description:
Faulting application outlook.exe, version 11.0.8206.0, stamp 479fce0d, faulting module outllib.dll, version 11.0.8206.0, stamp 47a0f291, debug? 0, fault address 0x000172d6.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I don't know if this matters, but we run Symantec virus protection. I googled the problem and found others that had the same error, but nothing was mentioned about it being related to the next arrow. Does anyone know how to fix this other than telling users to just not use that function of Outlook? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 22moondune (Aug 2, 2008)

After further researching this issue, I'm pretty sure that this is something that is affected by SP3 for Office. It will be fixed in future updates/versions if that happens.


----------



## smileyville (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been having this occur since I applied SP3. Has anyone found resolution to this? It's rather annoying. :4-dontkno

Thanks.


----------



## mriz (Oct 9, 2008)

Same issue found here. Running xp with sp3 on some boxes, sp2 on others. MS ArticleID 912805 doesn't fix the issue. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------

